# Fehler auf der Seite



## inge50 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Mods,

mein Firefox 3.0.8 zickt die letzte Zeit herum.

Jetzt wollte ich mit dem I.E.8 versuchen, ob es besser klappt.

Aber hier wird mir auf jeder Seite ein Fehler angezeigt. 

Das Objekt unterstützt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht: "highslide. js und index. php"

Muss ich dafür irgendeine Einstellung im Forum ändern? Oder im IE?

Ich habe auch keinen Zutritt zum Chat. Benutzer unbekannt. Muss ich mich neu anmelden, wenn ich mit dem IE in den Chat möchte?

Mein Betriebssystem ist Win xp SP3

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Hallo Inge,

seit wann ist das denn so?

Und mal ins blaue geraten:
Firewall - neue oder was umgestellt?
Im Browser Java deaktiviert? oder die Javainstallation defekt?

Schnelle Abhilfe: schalt erstmal in deinen Einstellungen den Highslide ab (Original...) dann sollte der schon mal nix mehr ausrichten.

Aber grundlegend würde ich auf einen verstellten Browser/Firewall tippen.


----------



## inge50 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Hallo Joachim,

ich war heute zum 1. mal seid langer Zeit, mit dem IE im Netz. Verstellt habe ich wissentlich nichts. 

Firewall hab ich nur die von Win., da hab ich auch nichts geändert.

Mit Java schau ich mal.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Hallo Joachim,

Fehlermeldung ist weg 

Ich hab von Highslide auf Original gestellt.

Java war aber aktiviert.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch heraus finden, warum mein FF rum zickt. 

Vielen Dank
Inge


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Hallo Inge,

welche Version nutzt du? FF 3.0.10 ist wohl aktuell ... Eventuell auch mal im FF nen neuen Benutzer anlegen und somit nen "sauberen" FF nutzen.

Cache leeren/ Cookies löschen -> hast du wohl auch schon gemacht?

Wenn du mit dem FF ned klar kommst, kann ich dir morgen abend mal ne Anleitung zu kommen lassen.


----------



## inge50 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Hallo Joachim,

ich hab FF  3.0.8

Früher hat er nie Probleme gemacht, erst seid ca. 4 Wochen. Daraufhin hab ich die autom. Updates deaktiviert, ich dachte, es bringt viell. was.

Wenn ich im Forum bin, schaukelt sich der FF hoch, bis ich keine Beiträge mehr öffnen und schließen kann.
Im Taskmanager steht der Prozess dann bei 100.000k und mehr.
Auch nach der Schließung läuft der Prozess noch weiter. Wenn ich ihn dann beende und wieder neu öffne, läuft er erstmal wieder schneller.

Cookies sind gelöscht und Cache geleert.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Joachim (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

@Inge
Das glaube ich zu kennen - leider. Der FF hat seit 3.xx die dumme Angewohnheit ne Menge an Daten zwischen zu speichern, wird das dann zu viel, wird er immer langsamer. War bei mir auch so.  

Frag dazu am besten mal Jürgen (Dr.J) direkt per PN, er hatte mir diesbezüglich damals auch geholfen, mit dem richtigen Tipp


----------



## inge50 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Danke Joachim,

werde ich machen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dr.J (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

@Inge

Du hast PN.


----------



## inge50 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Hallo,

dank der Hilfe von Joachim und Jürgen, und einer Erweiterung des Arbeitsspeichers, rennt mein Lappi schneller als je zuvor. 

Besten Dank euch beiden 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Joachim (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Moin Inge,

na des ist ja prima  Der Dank gebührt dann aber wohl eher Jürgen.


----------



## Dr.J (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehler auf der Seite*

Moin Inge

Gerne gemacht


----------

